# [OT]² Suche jemanden, der mir Katzen ausleiehn kann

## LL0rd

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach jemandem, der mir für ne Woche Katzen leihen kann (eine Selbstschussanlage würde auch gehen), da meine Katze alleine keine Chance gegen ca. 50 fliegende Ratten hat (die sich ein Spaß daraus gemacht haben sich vor den LNB meiner Sat Schüssel zu setzen). Für die Essensversorgung der Katzen wäre somit auch gesorgt  :Wink: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich hab grad 3 Katzenbabies (1 Woche alt), denke, die werden dir nicht viel nützlich sein, oder?  :Cool: 

----------

## LL0rd

Katzenbabys..... Süß..... zeig mal bitte ein paar Fotos....

Das ist meine Katze: http://staff.rootix.de/milka.jpg

Und hier ist sie nochmal bei der Jagt: http://staff.rootix.de/CIMG0740.JPG

PS: Ich nehme auch gerne Löwen und Tiger (-babys)

----------

## chrib

Meine Katze ist viel zu faul als dass sie irgendetwas fangen will. Es sei denn es wird ihr in ihrer Futterschüssel fertig serviert...

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *LL0rd wrote:*   

> Katzenbabys..... Süß..... zeig mal bitte ein paar Fotos....

 

kann leider net, weil ich weder einen Scanner noch ne digitale Kamera hab  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## NightDragon

Wenn Du die Katze nicht anhängen würdest, hätte sie vielleicht eine chance  :Wink: 

PS.: Ich habe 3 katzen - 2 davon sind ausgezeichnete Jäger - zum Leid meiner Mutter, die nicht mehr weiß wohin mit den ganzen Mäusen und Vögeln...

----------

## equinox0r

 *LL0rd wrote:*   

> Und hier ist sie nochmal bei der Jagt: http://staff.rootix.de/CIMG0740.JPG

 

 :Shocked:  seh ich da eine katzenleine? das is doch tierquälerei ...

----------

## slick

Habe lange nicht mehr über so ein OT gelacht...  :Laughing:  (sorry, glaub das dir das ein ernstes Problem ist) 

 *LL0rd wrote:*   

> die sich ein Spaß daraus gemacht haben sich vor den LNB meiner Sat Schüssel zu setzen

 

Keine Zoohandlung (o.ä.) in der Nähe um sich mal beraten zu lassen? Also für Katzen gibts ja so Spray was die nicht abkönnen und dann fernbleiben, evt. gibts ja sowas (untötliches (oder auch nicht)) auch für Ratten. Blöde Frage, aber bei sowas wäre meine erste Quelle Google, wirklich nix bei rausgekommen?

----------

## LL0rd

so ca. 99% aller Zeit, die die Katze draußen verbringt, ist die ohne Leine.  Nur traut sie sich nicht ohne Begleitung die Grenzen des Grundstücks zu verlassen. Meiner Oma macht es irgendwie Spaß die Katze an die Leine zu nehmen und dann mit Ihr durchs Wohngebiet zu gehen. Sieht irgendwie komisch aus  :Wink: 

----------

## equinox0r

ne katze an der leine -.-  .. das ist .. unmenschlich  :Wink: 

----------

## NightDragon

Ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher, aber ich glaube zu wissen, das Ratten udn Mäse keine Meerschwienchen mögen (auch eine ratten art) - sie quitschen teils sehr laut und sind aber total wuschelige Viecher.

Ich glaube so wurden wir damals in der Hasenzucht auch die Ratten los.

PS.: Katzen und Meerschweinchen vertragen sich im Normalfall auch - aber lass die Katze besser nicht damit alleine  :Wink: 

----------

## LL0rd

 *Quote:*   

> Habe lange nicht mehr über so ein OT gelacht...  (sorry, glaub das dir das ein ernstes Problem ist) 

 

Naja.... relativ  :Laughing: 

@NightDragon

Naja,  kann sein, aber mein Problem sind keine 0815 Ratten sondern fliegende Ratten aka Tauben. Und was die nicht mögen, sind 100% Autos, zumindest in der Zeit, wenn die Durchfall haben.

----------

## misterjack

ne katze an ner leine, könntsch ausrasten. reinste tierquälerei, da katzen einzelgänger sind und nur beim menschen bleiben wenn sie sich wohlfühlen. die machen was sie wollen, durch ne leine sind sie dadurch stark behindert. 

kauf die ne knicker und schieß sie vom himmel  :Smile: 

----------

## LL0rd

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> ne katze an ner leine, könntsch ausrasten. reinste tierquälerei, da katzen einzelgänger sind und nur beim menschen bleiben wenn sie sich wohlfühlen. die machen was sie wollen, durch ne leine sind sie dadurch stark behindert. 
> 
> 

 

Auf der Straße läuft sie nur neben meiner oma her. Und wenn sie in der Ferne einen Hund sieht, dann klettert sie immer auf ihre Schulter. Ohne Leine traut die sich nicht vom Grundstück

----------

## misterjack

 *LL0rd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Auf der Straße läuft sie nur neben meiner oma her. Und wenn sie in der Ferne einen Hund sieht, dann klettert sie immer auf ihre Schulter. Ohne Leine traut die sich nicht vom Grundstück

 

das sind psychologische asuwirkungen, die katze hat dadurch nen knacks weg. ne gesunde katze erkunded das gebiet. das sind keine herdentiere, keine normale katze rennt die ganze zeit nur neben einer person hinterher. ist immer wieder traurig zu sehen, wie menschen verantwortungslos mit den ihnen anvertrauten tieren umgehen

----------

## slick

 *LL0rd wrote:*   

> sind keine 0815 Ratten sondern fliegende Ratten aka Tauben

 

Sag das doch gleich... ich hatte mir hier schon vorgestellt wie normale Ratten wohl vor deiner LNB sitzen können. LOL  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Gegen Tauben sollten evt. kleine senkrechte Kunststoffstäbchen auf den entsprechenden Teilen helfen. (Wie man sie auch teilweise über Fenstern, Stahlträgern (o.ä.) in Städten (meist in Bahnhöfen) beobachten kann.)

EDIT: siehe sowas in der Art, läßt sich bestimmt auch selber bauen...

----------

## mkr

Mit dem ersten Artikel auf folgender Seite und etwas Zeit wirst Du das Problem los:

http://www.gunfactory.ch/luftgp/diabolo_rundkugeln.htm

 :Cool: 

----------

## equinox0r

yeah, immer druff  :Smile: 

----------

## chrib

 *LL0rd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Naja,  kann sein, aber mein Problem sind keine 0815 Ratten sondern fliegende Ratten aka Tauben. Und was die nicht mögen, sind 100% Autos, zumindest in der Zeit, wenn die Durchfall haben.

 

Na, da ist das Problem doch ruckzuck gelöst. Einfach genug Autos um Euer Grundstück aufstellen, und die Tauben werden sich dann mit denen beschäftigen.  :Smile: 

----------

## LL0rd

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *LL0rd wrote:*   sind keine 0815 Ratten sondern fliegende Ratten aka Tauben 
> 
> Gegen Tauben sollten evt. kleine senkrechte Kunststoffstäbchen auf den entsprechenden Teilen helfen. (Wie man sie auch teilweise über Fenstern, Stahlträgern (o.ä.) in Städten (meist in Bahnhöfen) beobachten kann.)
> 
> EDIT: siehe sowas in der Art, läßt sich bestimmt auch selber bauen...

 

Naja, dann setzen die sich zwar nicht mehr vor den LNB und verstopfen meine Connection, aber ich habe dann trotzdem das Problem, dass die mein Auto vollscheißen *bäh*

Ich glaub, die sache mit dem Luftdruckgewähr ist schon etwas besser  :Wink:  Leider wird meine Haftpflicht da leider nicht haften, wenn der Nachbar mich verklagt, oder? BTW: Seine Frau ist auf meiner seite, sie hasst die Dinger auch!

----------

## equinox0r

hast du nen waffenschein, bzw. ne waffenbesitzkarte ?

ansonsten ist das ein verstoss gegen das waffengesetz, ob dein nachbar dann was dagegen hat oder nicht wird justitia relativ egal sein  :Smile: 

----------

## LL0rd

 *chrib wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Na, da ist das Problem doch ruckzuck gelöst. Einfach genug Autos um Euer Grundstück aufstellen, und die Tauben werden sich dann mit denen beschäftigen. 

 

hmm... das wäre auch eine Idee..... Die ist jedoch etwas zu matematisch, dass die Funktioniert. Wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die mein Auto bei nur einem Vorhandenen Auto in der Nähe vollscheißen 100% ist die bei 2 Autos doch 50%... usw. Erinnert mich irgendwie an den Witz mit dem Mathematiker und der Bombe im Flugzeug: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ein Politiker, der einen Flug antreten muß, erkundigt sich bei einem Mathematiker, wie hoch die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist, daß eine Bombe im Flugzeug ist. Der Mathematiker rechnet eine Woche lang und verkündet dann:
> 
> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist ein Zehntausendstel!
> 
> Dem Politiker ist das noch zu hoch, und er fragt den Mathematiker, ob es nicht eine Methode gibt, die Wahrscheinlichkeit zu senken. Der Mathematiker verschwindet wieder für eine Woche und hat dann die Lösung.
> ...

 

----------

## slick

 *http://www.webheimat.at/forum/Gedichte-Sprueche-Geschichten/Erfolgreiche-Taubenjagd.html wrote:*   

> Über die Taubenplage gibt es unzählige Diskussionsrunden mit dem Resultat, dass du gegen die Tauben, sofern du nicht schießt oder Gift verwendest, so gut wie nichts ausrichten kannst. Denn diese fiedrigen Tierchen sind clever, sie wissen sich zu helfen. 

 

Jetzt weiß ich zumindest wo die ganzen Viecher herkommen  :Wink:  Google ist ja so schlau ...  :Wink: 

----------

## LL0rd

naja, wissen tu ich das schon, die kommen alle vom nachbarn  :Wink:  hmm....... sein Auto steht nicht in der Garage... und an die Sat schüsseln kommt man auch ran..........

Ich bin gleich wieder da, fahre eben kurz nach Walmart, Klopapier und Rasierschaum kaufen *fg*  :Twisted Evil: 

 *Quote:*   

> hast du nen waffenschein, bzw. ne waffenbesitzkarte ?
> 
> ansonsten ist das ein verstoss gegen das waffengesetz, ob dein nachbar dann was dagegen hat oder nicht wird justitia relativ egal sein 

 

Naja, ich glaub nicht, dass ich ein Problem mit Römern, bzw. römischen Göttern bekommen werde. Eher mit seinen Brüdern, die mich "Friedhof machen"   :Wink:  *zwinker*

----------

## equinox0r

oh bring mir doch bitte dieses maica curry king zeugs mit  :Smile:  *hunger*

----------

## Linux-Spielkind

Hey an deiner stelle würde ich den arm wo das LNB dran hängt mit stacheldraht oder anderen spitzen bzw stachligen gegenstanden bespicken. Dann können sie nichtmehr so leicht landen. Eine andere möglichkeit wäre irgendwelche gegenstände im Luftraum zu deiner sta-schüssel zu platzieren, sind ja auch nur flieger. Bei gemüse hat sich ein grobmaschiges netz sehr bewährt, sollte deinem empfang auch nicht schaden, so lange es nicht aus metall ist.

----------

## giga89

Ich wohn im tiefsten Dorf, da kann ich Vögel abknallen wie ich will und keinen störts. Tauben sind übrigens gar nich clever. Bei uns saßen mal zwei aufm Dach und weil ich nich aufräumen wollte hab ich se nur verscheuchen wollen und hab knapp daneben geschossen...die dummen Viecher kümmern sich n shice darum...

Aber Luftgewehr ist meiner Meinung nach das Beste, damit hilfst du auf lange Sicht auch deinen Mitmenschen. Könntest aber auch so einen Rasensprenger installiern, der dann alle 5 minuten ne Ladung Wasser abgibt.

----------

